# Some civilized discussion :)



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello everyone!

What kinds of plans do you guys have for the summer?

I hope I can get a job and/or private teach some young flutists. I'm also going to a flute masterclass for 6 days which should be really great I think. There's also a vacation or 2 with my parents, but other than that, I really just hope to get some money this summer.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello.

I think I should start looking for a job as well. The last 4 months were a horrible drag without the University or work. 
Also I'm planning to build an electric guitar with a friend. He's got some tools and my cousin would probably be able to do the electronics (the pickups and wiring), so at the moment what's missing is the wood.

Since Mahogany doesn't grow here we will have to pay for it quite a lot, so still looking for a good deal. Really hope it's a project that will be realized, and soon. I'm just sick of my cheap stringed plank.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

It's winter in South Africa, so we're not on break, but May, June and July tend to be fairly quiet months for theatre and music in Johannesburg. Well, relatively speaking. July picks up after the first week because there are a lot of productions fresh from the National Arts Festival in Grahamstown, which is the world's second largest arts festival, after the Edinburgh Festival. 

May is so quiet that I have had two or three nights at home each week!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I never have any plans for anything at any time. In a strange turn of events a friend and I plan to take a walk in the Derbyshire countryside some time in June. We usually meet in cafés and the like, but it's going to be nice to talk about our various projects (he's a writer) in relative privacy for once.

Other than that, absolutely nothing. I'll just take each day as it comes, as usual.


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)

Good luck getting a job as long as Obama is President.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What kinds of plans do you guys have for the summer?


Same plans I have for every summer (or spring, fall or winter for that matter): Listen to as much music as I can, watch as much tennis as I can, and try to limit the time I waste on anything else as much as possible.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

My plans are 1) lose some of of the extra pounds; 2) sharpen my shooting skills; 3) socialize with folks new to me; 4) sit in the back yard, in the shade of the maple tree, and read several good books; 5) pass out some Wisdom of the Aged to whippersnappers - if any of them manage to ask the right questions. That has the lowest priority because it just ain't likely.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Musically I have an interesting composition project gestating which Ill start in the summer.
Lots of books to read as always.
Ill be working a little
Visiting London to catch up with friends
I considered visiting my birthplace for the first time in 10 years or so...
Finally, Ill be moving to the UK permanently to start my study.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

I wish my summer activities were different than my spring, winter, and fall activities. But I am out of school and working, so one season is much the same as the next. This summer, I will be working, just as I was last summer. And I am thankful that I am gainfully employed, after spending 30 years of my life in school (elementary, high school, college, graduate, post-doctoral).


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

My goals for the coming summer months is to start losing weight and pay more attention to my health issues. 

Since we also bought a larger house late last year, I have lots of projects on the list to do at home, and it's something I rather enjoy doing at my liesure. We have a huge covered porch that goes the entire length of the house ... very relaxing to sit out there in the evenings and enjoy the outdoors and views of the local mountain ranges.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> My plans are 1) lose some of of the extra pounds; 2) sharpen my shooting skills; 3) socialize with folks new to me; 4) sit in the back yard, in the shade of the maple tree, and read several good books; 5) pass out some Wisdom of the Aged to whippersnappers - if any of them manage to ask the right questions. That has the lowest priority because it just ain't likely.


Who are you planning on shooting? And has anybody warned these new folks that you intend to fraternize with them, it's only fair to give them a head start.
As for whippersnappers--it's hardly worth the effort.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Finish Algebra II. (bleh)
Attend a music festival in Italy. (yay!)
Start giving private piano lessons.
Lots and lots of practice.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> Who are you planning on shooting? And has anybody warned these new folks that you intend to fraternize with them, it's only fair to give them a head start.
> As for whippersnappers--it's hardly worth the effort.


1) paper bullseyes; the other stuff comes later. 2) No warnings will be issued. 3) I figure it's my duty to pass on the Wisdom. One of these whippersnappers could actually amount to something, and I will take as much of the credit as I can snag.


----------



## sheffmark (Apr 9, 2012)

Krummhorn said:


> We have a huge covered porch that goes the entire length of the house ... very relaxing to sit out there in the evenings and enjoy the outdoors and views of the local mountain ranges.


You lucky devil!!:lol:


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

My work & living is happening on an island, which is flocked in the summer by tourists (the population quadruples from 14.000 to about 60.000). Just like many of our fellow island-citizens we are used to take out holidays out of season. We just did eight days to get around Paris (famous cathedrals & castle-gardens like Fontainebleau & Versailles), in June we stay 5 nights in the centre of Paris. In september we plan to go to Biarritz, Bayonne & San Sebastian. Actually we are continuously enjoying an holiday surroundings


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

sheffmark said:


> You lucky devil!!:lol:


It ain't Australia, so those Fiendish Flies won't be around.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

moody said:


> Who are you planning on shooting? And has anybody warned these new folks that you intend to fraternize with them, it's only fair to give them a head start.
> As for whippersnappers--it's hardly worth the effort.


In my den, there are many examples of the craft of taxidermy, heads of whippersnappers mounted on plaques, Genus, Species and Kill Date and Place all neatly engraved on the little brass labels.

All terribly civilized, of course 
(other than -- to some of you -- my having spelled civilized with a zed...)

... and I have an incredible deal for you on the purchase of this bridge in Brooklyn


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll be moving to a new home, taking a few summer courses in the university, going to visit some cities in Finland mostly to look at the architechture and sculptures, also going to visit my parents at their country summer house, and I'm planning on reading a lot of books including Homer's _Iliad and Odyssey_, Plato's _Republic_ and _The Bible_!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Xaltotun said:


> I'll be moving to a new home, taking a few summer courses in the university, going to visit some cities in Finland mostly to look at the architechture and sculptures, also going to visit my parents at their country summer house, and I'm planning on reading a lot of books including Homer's _Iliad and Odyssey_, Plato's _Republic_ and _The Bible_!


Yay Finland! The white nights and blue lakes...

I like how you italicized the Bible.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm an equal opportunity italicizer! I'll probably italicize myself at some point. "Today, I'm going to be this _Xaltotun_ fellow - now, what was he like again?"

One of my favourite things to do in the summer is a midnight moonlight swim in a lake. My parents' summer house is beside a lake that has a population of _black-throated loons_ - very mystical and beautiful birds. If they decide to sing during my swim... then it's perfect.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm off to the far north western highlands of Scotland for a couple of weeks.
Just the wife, my 2 dogs and solitude.
No tv, no internet, no phones.
Bliss
Just wilderness and midges (you can't have everyhing)


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Going to Puerto Rico for a week and to State Bridge, CO to play a few gigs.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's winter here, but in 2 weeks time I am travelling 18,000kms to see my brother in the UK - by myself, with no kids, total self-indulgence. He has rented a gite in Calvados, France, so we are going to chill out there, drink cider and go for walks in the countryside. I am looking forward to seeing buildings that are more than 150 years old.

I am also planning to spend a few days in London, where I have tickets for Billy Budd and Les Troyens, and I where I am going to meet up with fellow TC member sospiro.

You have no idea how excited I am.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> It's winter here, but in 2 weeks time I am travelling 18,000kms to see my brother in the UK - by myself, with no kids, total self-indulgence. He has rented a gite in Calvados, France, so we are going to chill out there, drink cider and go for walks in the countryside. I am looking forward to seeing buildings that are more than 150 years old.
> 
> I am also planning to spend a few days in London, where I have tickets for Billy Budd and Les Troyens, and I where I am going to meet up with fellow TC member sospiro.
> 
> You have no idea how excited I am.


You should be. That _sospiro_ is probably a _live wire_.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My plans for the winter: eat, sleep, drink coffee, turn 15, practise, compose, teach counterpoint and do my homework.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My plans for the winter: eat, sleep, drink coffee, turn 15, practise, compose, teach counterpoint and do my homework.


If you accidentally turn 35 instead of 15, you will have... _missed mostly everything_.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't have any concrete plans for the summer yet. My convalescence has slowed and although I have managed out to the theater twice in the last few weeks I wasn't impressed. Everything I've seen lately has been rather dull combine this with the impending jubilee and Olympics and it's time for me to make a swift exit, I can't decided where to go though! 

Good luck chaps with the shedding of the pounds. :tiphat:


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm going to a villa near Perugia with a 100 foot tower for two weeks. 

I plan to sit in the tower and piece together parts of a novel from all the scribblings I do. But I will probably spend more time buying olive oil and wine and making salads, then dozing in the excessive heat


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Roberto said:


> I'm going to a villa near Perugia with a 100 foot tower for two weeks.
> 
> I plan to sit in the tower and piece together parts of a novel from all the scribblings I do. But I will probably spend more time buying olive oil and wine and making salads, then dozing in the excessive heat


I like your plan. I will raise a glass to you Wednesday evening.

Robert


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

I MUST WORK

not anything else. I don't have any money to travel or whatever - all I have is for this fac-similé of a 1910 Ramirez I that have been lent to me and that I must now buy, especially since I really need an other instrument for the next year and my upcoming studies.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Nothing much. Had a week or so off in the spring to go to Florida with wife and 3 teens, two of which are mine.

Both kids are working in Minnesota. We usually go get them back, though they have a car too. Might make sense to fly there and drive back but it's a car full of laundry etc then. They work 6 weeks at:
http://www.concordialanguagevillages.org/newsite/

Then I have to take about a month in july to august to coach my son in Finnish. I give him reading and exercises and we go over it at night. He goes to Tampere for half a year.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> What kinds of plans do you guys have for the summer?


Well, firstly, it's Winter right now over here!  And I'll be doing what I usually do in Winter where I live, try to stay inside out of the freezing cold wind as much as I can!  Read tonnes of books. Avoid any school work I might have left over from the term. Listen to lots of music. And generally be my annoying self. :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Well, firstly, it's Winter right now over here!  And I'll be doing what I usually do in Winter where I live, try to stay inside out of the freezing cold wind as much as I can!  Read tonnes of books. Avoid any school work I might have left over from the term. Listen to lots of music. And generally be my annoying self. :devil:


I thought there was only one of me. You're annoying too?


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I like your plan. I will raise a glass to you Wednesday evening.


That would be nice of you (though I'm not going until August - so 7 weeks of work to get through first!)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Roberto said:


> That would be nice of you (though I'm not going until August - so 7 weeks of work to get through first!)


Well, that makes for at least two glasses.


----------

